
Js2coffee: convert JavaScript code to CoffeeScript - raju
http://js2coffee.org/
======
TrevorBurnham
This has been around for a while. It's still not 100% reliable (for instance,
it simply converts the JavaScript `a == b` to the CoffeeScript `a == b`, which
is equivalent to JavaScript's `a === b`), but it's astonishingly good in many
cases. Very useful as a tool for learning CoffeeScript.

------
jwarzech
I think the title should be modified to show that it also handles CoffeeScript
to Javascript which for me makes it an even more powerful utility.

~~~
saurik
Doesn't CoffeeScript itself also do that?

~~~
jwarzech
While true I do like the convenience that I could potentially write
CoffeScript on a machine that doesn't have it installed and still get the
compiled Javascript.

